# All nordic: Thank you for all



## Tagarela

Hello,

I've been told once that in Norway one should not thank for all, since it is used for dead people. This week I watched the Swedish movie Du levande (You the living), directed by Roy Andersson, and during a scene in a funeral I've noticed a character saing to the dead "Thank you for all".
Is it a common in all nordic languages to say thank you for all to the dead. And may it sound unpolite if, for example, after spending a week with someone who helped you a lot, if you were his guest for instance, saying "Thank you for all" ?


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

What do you mean by 'thank you for all'?

Do you mean 'thank you for everything'?


----------



## sindridah

No it's more like an polite thing in Iceland/ic to say "takk fyrir allt saman" to a person who helped you a lot. To be honest I've never heard it in funerals, Only as a thank you to the person.


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Also, to expand, 'thanks for everything' would be 'tack för allt' in Swedish. This is something that you would say to a person after spending time with him/her or to somebody who has just helped you.

I'm a bit lost by what you mean by 'used for dead people'. Is this something cultural I'm not getting.


----------



## Tagarela

Hi,
Thank you for the answers. It seems that I wrote it in a confused way.
I meant that I've been told by a non-Norwegian, but who does study Norwegian, that in Norway "Thank you for all/everything" is used when somebody dies. In the film, a man stands in front of the coffin and says "Thank you for everything". So I was curious about if it was something common in Sweden and other countries as well.


----------



## kloie

I can see some one saying Thank you for all that you have done and you will be missed.


----------



## Tech12

I guess what you're referring to is the Norwegian expression "takk for alt". It's generally used when there is some sort of ending. It doesn't have to be someone dying, it could just as well be that someone is retiring or something similar. I did a google search and one of the first results is: "Takk for alt, Walkman" (in the context of Sony not producing them anymore).

I  very much doubt that anyone would be offended if you said it as a guest, but a native probably wouldn't use the expression like that.


----------



## hanne

In Danish, I think I'd only use "tak for alt" for "deaths", in the slightly broader definition that would include products not being produced anymore, so the walkman is considered "dead". I would find it odd to say it to a retiring colleague though.


----------



## Tech12

hanne said:


> I would find it odd to say it to a retiring colleague though.



Yes, upon further reflection this may be the case in Norwegian as well. Or rather, I have heard it been used in that context, but more in a humorous way.


----------

